# WWII Women Pilots Meet for Reunion



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2008)

MyFox Dallas | WWII Women Pilots Meet for Reunion


----------



## Von Frag (Sep 27, 2008)

You beat me to it Thor.  Saw it on the news yesterday.


----------

